# Mr. Jab R. Jaw



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Hehe... another pic of the little guy...










Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Congrats Jeff, I think you got a deal...this little guy is just to cool. You must take pictures so we can see the end result of his "corpsification"








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Always peeking blackwidow. LOL
Yeah Jeff I thought they were great skellies also. Just couldn't stand the talking part

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Saw these at Target last weekend...


----------



## death_angel (Sep 19, 2004)

I saw that the other day at wally-world. tee hee. It scared my dad sooo bad. lol. Byes.
-Death Angel

^-_-^


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Vlad, you know me too well, hehe
Okay, I admit it...I'm a picture hound! (oh the shame of it)








 Widow's Gallery


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah the speech is bloody annoying... if anyone has any info on hacking these let me know...


Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

They also have a head only version of it which was what we used for our first talking skull rig before we got the boris skulls. they were so cheezy because the jaws just move up and down constantly with no connection to the words or sylibles. But i really miss the look. Too small, but they are the perfect looking skull to my eye. Much better looking than the boris. If they weren't so darn small i'd hack the guts from our boris' into a couple of those.

by the way, those full skeletons looks great and cost you the same as we paid for our skull only versions. (called jabberjaw verses Mr jabberjaw as your is called)


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

That is actually the position I'm planning to corpse it in... The "Doing homework" position. (I'm a teacher...) and then make some kind of homework joke about it...

Jeff
www.hauntedyards.com


Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

What would really be awesome is if you put some servo or boris guts in it and made it a talking skeleton. I've been wanting to put our talking skulls on skeletons, but i haven't found and skeletons round here worth the cost. I realy like that jabber one, but i wish they made one about twice the size. I'd be up for that big time !


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

I also saw Mr. Jab at Taget ($24.99, if I remember correctly) and thought the same thing: I wonder if I can hack the audio portion of this little guy. My wife is standing right next to me saying, "go ahead and get one". But just then, I saw these ceramic gargoyles ($20 a piece) that I just had to have. Has anyone else seen these? They're comparable to those foam ones that Fright Catalog is selling for 5X as much. Two in my arsenal now with the hopes of picking up two more this Friday. I really like Target's stuff this year. 

-fly

Check out my props here

<center>







</center>


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

> quote:I saw these ceramic gargoyles ($20 a piece) that I just had to have. Has anyone else seen these? They're comparable to those foam ones that Fright Catalog is selling for 5X as much. Two in my arsenal now with the hopes of picking up two more this Friday.


I have not seen these but have been searching for gargoyles. Do you have a pic? I need to head to Target.

>>>Dang it! Went to Target during lunch...No gargoyles


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

I will post a pic by tonight.

-fly

Check out my props here

<center>







</center>


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, I'd get this and pose it and do nothing else. I like how easy it is to pose! Yet another thing on my wish list.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

I just want to corpsify it to go with my adult corpse... Makin' a lil' family... awww... how sweet... [}]

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, wasn't telling you what to do w/ yours! Just thinking out loud.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

How about the "What Homework?" or "I cant find my homework!" or my personal favorite "I was gone yesterday, did you do anything?"


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:I wonder if I can hack the audio portion of this little guy


Unless the jaw mechanics are different than the jabber jaw head onely, (which i doubt) you wouldn't wanna hack the existing mech because it doesn't move with the words or sylibils like a boris. The mouth just goes slowly up and down in a constant motion no matter what dialog is spoken. But what WOULD be worth doing as i said before is putting a servo setup or the boris guts in it if possible. If i see one at target when we go this weekend i'm picking it up and will trash the existing mech and try rigging my own servo rig in it. If i do i'll let y'all know how it turns out and what i did. I'd really like to replace our boris' with a couple of these. Just don't know if i'll have time before Oct31 with all my other stuff going on.


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

Something like this might be worth it to toss together...

http://home.rica.net/jimk/projects/servo/index.htm

Seeems to work on most toy skulls...



Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

That looks really good since it's so simple. And you should be able to eliminate the transformer if you just use signal levels instead of speaker. I'm just wondering about the "DC motor". I'm assuming a very low power motor would work since it would be attached to the jaw via a spring or whatever and would therefore stop turning at the end of the throw. But i wonder if it would eventually burn out depending on the duration of the dialog. Why he didn't specify a servo i'm not sure, but i have all the needed parts so i'm gonna throw one together and see what i can come up with.


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

I think that circuit he designed is made to interface with the motors that come in the skulls when you buy them... like the Jab R Jaw... If the motor is in there... why not use it?

But for a regular skull I would think you would need a servo yes.

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Not with the jabber jaw tho. Look at his video and you'll see that the jaw moves with the words like a boris. The jabberjaw's motor is in a gearbox that moves the jaw up and down constantly and is totally unrelated to any dialog thats coming out. It can only go one way in that gearbox.


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

very true

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

The price is good on the jab r jaw so I might go to target and pick one up.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

I got this one and it is working out kind of cool near the front door to greet people. I wouldn't change it.. I kind of like the smart remarks.. and um... a big electronics dummy. Making it sit in homework style is hilariously funny. Just sitting there is so cool. Something that could stay up all year for sure. -CC


----------



## Count (Nov 19, 2003)

I too bought a Mr. Jabber Jaw from Target. There is one major problem with the thing. It is supposed to be motion activated, but it doesn't activate in the dark or dim light. I put mine on the porch to greet visitors as the approach the house at night and got zip nada. Works great in a lighted room. Now if you place it outside in the dark and then shine a flashlight on him, he activates. So the best I can hope for is that trick or treaters will shine their flashlights on him so he does something other than just sit there. Those of you who bought one better check this particular glitch out.

Count


----------



## mnkman322 (Sep 18, 2004)

ok...ur talking bout motors already in them...i got one and no motor no motion activated anything but it had the exact name as the one in the pictures....maybe i got jipped


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by mnkman322_
> 
> ok...ur talking bout motors already in them...i got one and no motor no motion activated anything but it had the exact name as the one in the pictures....maybe i got jipped


Yeah... because as the name implies.... "Mr. Jabber Jaw" I'm thinking your won't be doing much "Jabbering" with no motor is electronics in it...

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh my gosh! That same little skeleton dude used to sell at K-mart for $14 only he didn't talk or have light-up eyes or anything. I have 5 of them that I got 4 years ago for 7 bucks after Halloween!!! 

Like I said though, mine don't _do_ anything.

Haha, that's too funny. I never saw them again after that year and figured the company just quit making them because they are so darned fragile.

<center>







</center>




"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------

